# Sunglasses



## pichao (Apr 13, 2008)

With spring comes light, and the need to by a new pair of sunglasses. 

I am presently looking at the ray-ban original, which in my opinion is a style icon, that can form part of every welldressed mans wardrobe.
Are you of the same opinion? Or are there other sunglass models, that are better representatives?

Another question: According to your experience, what is best: polarised lenses or normal lenses? And does anyone have any experience with prescription sunglasses, which is another alternative I am looking at.


----------



## balder (Jan 23, 2008)

pichao said:


> With spring comes light, and the need to by a new pair of sunglasses.
> 
> I am presently looking at the ray-ban original, which in my opinion is a style icon, that can form part of every welldressed mans wardrobe.
> Are you of the same opinion? Or are there other sunglass models, that are better representatives?
> ...


Have a pair of Ray-Ban original prescription aviators,as you said,a style icon.Don't know about polarised against normal.I have seen the net site for "Eagle Eye"polarised sunglasses,but you don't seem to be able to get them in prescription form and more importantly,I cant find a stockest in Scotland.Has anybody any experience of them?


----------



## pichao (Apr 13, 2008)

Sorry, I forgot to mention that I like the wayfarers. Thanks for the comment, anyway. The aviators can also be considered as style icons, but are not my type of sunglasses.
By the way, is it hard to get used to precription sunglasses?


----------



## balder (Jan 23, 2008)

pichao said:


> Sorry, I forgot to mention that I like the wayfarers. Thanks for the comment, anyway. The aviators can also be considered as style icons, but are not my type of sunglasses.
> By the way, is it hard to get used to precription sunglasses?


I have never found any problem with getting used to prescription sunglasses,or at least no more of a problem than getting used to a new prescription,when everything looks a bit odd for a couple of hours


----------



## misterdonuts (Feb 15, 2008)

I am not sure if there are better representatives per se since I think this is a matter of taste as well as the shape of your face and the tone of your skin and hair. I am partial to pre-Luxottica Persol shades. The pair I have had for 26 years is still my favourite. If Oliver Goldsmith actually had my size, I would snap up a few models in a second...

I have no experience with prescription shades. With respect to polarised lenses, while I recognise the practical benefits, I think it works only on certain shapes on certain people. Otherwise, they tend to look a bit odd when the intensity of the shade is at certain levels.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Try Kaenon.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

While Ray Ban makes some great glasses (particularly give their prices), I prefer Persol for most styles. I recently ordered a pair of the 2762s, Havana Frame, Polar Brown Lenses from FramesDirect. Excellent sunglasses (and not that much mroe expensive that the Wayfarers).


----------



## pichao (Apr 13, 2008)

Talking about Persol, another favourite of mine is the Persol 2869 in Havana, somewhat more expensive than the ray ban wayfarer, but in a very nice design.

In Europe, the cheapest sunglasses so far I have encountered att otticanet:
www.otticanet.com

Do you know a better priced site than this?
Please tell me!


----------



## burnedandfrozen (Mar 11, 2004)

Another die hard Persol wearer here. I'm currently wearing the #2720 aka the James Bond model. I prefer a slightly larger frame and these seemed to be the largest.

I also like Ray Ban Wayfarers and have a couple pair I've picked up at the thrifts over the years. Funny thing is that when Ray Ban re-introduced these a few years back despite the "Made in Italy" stamp, they didn't feel as sturdy as the old school ones.

Oh yes and my Persols are polarized. In LA with the bight sun, I find it it a must have. I buy mine at www.framesdirect.com

They have the best prices I can find. My #2720's were $100 less then the malls and about $50 less then other online retailers.

Regards,
Mark


----------



## misterdonuts (Feb 15, 2008)

burnedandfrozen said:


> Funny thing is that when Ray Ban re-introduced these a few years back despite the "Made in Italy" stamp, they didn't feel as sturdy as the old school ones.


I know exactly what you mean. Ray Ban are now owned by Luxottica as well -- it almost seems like Luxottica own every eyewear brand... The same is true of Persols these days and that is why I prefer my pre-Luxottica Persols over the more recent purchases. They are more solid and even look and feel handmade -- sort of like the difference between slowly baked celluloid and ordinary resin. The post-Luxottica models are definitely more commercial in the unflattering sense of the word.

As for finding deals, Dubai airport is the cheapest I have seen. The selection is quite broad as well. If you have a mate going to Dubai or Abu Dhabi and you know the exact model number and size coding, then you may want to ask for a small favour...


----------



## ZX758 (Nov 26, 2007)

*Persol?*

I was wondering if anyone has comments on Persol's. I am thinking about getting a pair.


----------



## Franko (Nov 11, 2007)

*Don't wear them at night.*

I don't care for 'designer' brand names, all too often dubious value and probably not much cop, if you are prepared to buy quality then you are entitled to have something that can really do the job.

I strongly recommend polarised prescription lenses if you need glasses for reading or any other reason for that matter, the ability to read the newspaper/book on the beach and not be half - blinded by the glare from the paper is more than nice, Polaroid lenses also enable you to see into the water more, they are ideal for driving, especially after rain, when the reflection and glare from sun on asphalt is considerable.

You can achieve some good deals by keeping away from the cabinets under lock and key with poncey names on them, often opticians have some really great frames on sale and you can nominate them to become your shades, I also recommend sprung hinges on the frames.

I strongly advise against Reactolite, Chromatic or whatever names for driving, they are just too slow to react, especially to go clear when you first enter a tunnel or dark woodland road.

F.


----------



## pichao (Apr 13, 2008)

burnedandfrozen said:


> Another die hard Persol wearer here. I'm currently wearing the #2720 aka the James Bond model. I prefer a slightly larger frame and these seemed to be the largest.
> 
> I also like Ray Ban Wayfarers and have a couple pair I've picked up at the thrifts over the years. Funny thing is that when Ray Ban re-introduced these a few years back despite the "Made in Italy" stamp, they didn't feel as sturdy as the old school ones.
> 
> ...


Yes, it was even cheaper than on otticanet. The US is nowadays a shopping paradise for us europeans. One thing confuses me although: The rayban wayfarers original (2140) are classified as womens sunglasses (I have never seen that before...) And the smallest size is missing (47). Do you know if you can make a special order for it?


----------



## pichao (Apr 13, 2008)

burnedandfrozen said:


> Another die hard Persol wearer here. I'm currently wearing the #2720 aka the James Bond model. I prefer a slightly larger frame and these seemed to be the largest.
> 
> I also like Ray Ban Wayfarers and have a couple pair I've picked up at the thrifts over the years. Funny thing is that when Ray Ban re-introduced these a few years back despite the "Made in Italy" stamp, they didn't feel as sturdy as the old school ones.
> 
> ...


Yes, it was even cheaper than on otticanet. The US is nowadays a shopping paradise for us Europeans. One thing confuses me although: The rayban wayfarers original (2140) are classified as womens sunglasses (I have never seen that before...) And the smallest size is missing (47). Do you know if you can make a special order for it?


----------



## Mark Anthony (Apr 2, 2007)

*Frame color?*

Apologies if this somewhat hijacks the thread, hopefully it adds to the discussion. And I hope it is not a silly question...so here goes.

Is the color of the frame a matter of personal taste or should it be complementary to other parts of your wardrobe? Such as shoe/belt colors or color of jacket etc. Or is that being far too fastidious?


----------



## pichao (Apr 13, 2008)

Mark Anthony said:


> Apologies if this somewhat hijacks the thread, hopefully it adds to the discussion. And I hope it is not a silly question...so here goes.
> 
> Is the color of the frame a matter of personal taste or should it be complementary to other parts of your wardrobe? Such as shoe/belt colors or color of jacket etc. Or is that being far too fastidious?


For me, the clour of your sunglasses has to correspond with the colour of your hair, or your skin, more than with your clothes.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

People may hate me for saying this, but for sunglasses I wear Oakley's. I don't have prescription glasses. They were the darkest I could find polarized and 9% light transmission. They have massively helped my migraines. I'm not talking about their sport ones, I wear the Polarized Whisker. Here's a pic:

https://oakley.com/pd/view_large/10733


----------



## cbird (Oct 27, 2006)

Raybans definitely are a classic. 
Polarized sunglasses are definitely better, both for glare and for driving in bad weather. Prescription polarized sunglasses are the ultimate, and if you really need glasses you should get prescription sunglasses as well. It is even possible to get prescription polarized bifocals. My current favorite are Maui Jims, generally considered optically superior to Raybans. Zeiss makes prescription sunglass lenses and these could be the very best. Tag-Heuer is making some very cool sunglasses as well.


----------



## akatsuki (Oct 15, 2007)

I have some Tags and they are pretty nice. I am definitely partial to Oliver Peoples, they are pretty well made. Generally Japanese made frames are pretty excellent across the board.

Luxottica, sadly, produces most of the "designer" sunglasses, and the quality is so-so.


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

Another vote here for Persol. I wear the 2244-S for work and travel. 
It has a well-tailored Italian look and excellent driving lenses. :thumbs-up:


----------



## misterdonuts (Feb 15, 2008)

akatsuki said:


> Generally Japanese made frames are pretty excellent across the board.


My prescription glasses are from Hakusan, and they are beautifully made. The abundance of artisanal celluloid frames available in Japan at reasonable prices given the weak yen, is quite astounding.


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

I have two pair of RayBan Wayfarers, one black and one tortoise shell. Both are prescription. To me there is no difference in wearing prescription sunglasses from wearing prescription glasses.

I have come to prefer polarized lenses as they give a clearer image in bright sunlight. Prior to getting polarized lenses, for example, I could never play golf in my sunglasses because the image distortion was too great and I had difficulting with reading subtle breaks in greens, etc. For driving or whatever, they were fine, but if you needed to be a bit more precise they just didn't cut it. Once I went to polarized lenses all that went away.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

hmmm.. I thought there'd be more takers for Maui Jim, Costa del Mar, even Kaenon or Rudy Project. Aren't there any artisan brands revered for sunglasses? Disappointing to see Ray Ban and Oakley cited so often. I like Persol but what about something new and fresh?


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

brokencycle said:


> People may hate me for saying this, but for sunglasses I wear Oakley's. I don't have prescription glasses. They were the darkest I could find polarized and 9% light transmission. They have massively helped my migraines. I'm not talking about their sport ones, I wear the Polarized Whisker. Here's a pic:
> 
> https://oakley.com/pd/view_large/10733


I love Oakley's products. I wear a pair of polarized XX's fairly regularly and a pair of polarized Radar Path's for running.


----------



## qtlaw24 (Nov 28, 2007)

For sports, nothing beats the Oakleys. They are engineered so well for movement and the lenses are outstanding.

I bought some Ray Bans recently, smaller than wayfarers given my face but black frames are classic.


----------



## misterdonuts (Feb 15, 2008)

Rossini said:


> hmmm.. I thought there'd be more takers for Maui Jim, Costa del Mar, even Kaenon or Rudy Project. Aren't there any artisan brands revered for sunglasses? Disappointing to see Ray Ban and Oakley cited so often. I like Persol but what about something new and fresh?


Short of going to Japan, you can have a look at www.olivergoldsmith.com albeit not exactly new and fresh. They will do bespoke as well but the cost is breathtaking...


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Both*

I wear both Persol and Ray-Ban. I've been considerin picturing my collection here on the forum and now I thhink I definitely will.:icon_smile:


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

misterdonuts said:


> Short of going to Japan, you can have a look at www.olivergoldsmith.com albeit not exactly new and fresh. They will do bespoke as well but the cost is breathtaking...


Thanks misterdonuts, interesting company.... I'll keep the pyramid ones under consideration, that'll teach me :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Simon Myerson (Nov 8, 2007)

Prescription Oakley wrap arounds in mirro blue to match my eyes . The lenses are fantastic - I can keep them on inside if required and I can see the speedo in the car (which is why prescription are so helpful).


----------



## pichao (Apr 13, 2008)

*I skipped the ray bans*

Finally I made up my mind. I skipped the ray bans. 
After a discussion with my optician I bought frames from the austrian Pomberger Classic 1 collection, together with green sunglass precription lenses. The frames are very classic, somewhat similar to the ones normally carried by Alan Greenspan.

The frames I bought are the upper ones:


----------



## p.o.t.u.s (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm a huge fan of Serengeti sunglasses.


----------



## The Other Andy (Jan 9, 2008)

Oliver Peoples makes some aviators that look classic, but have titanium frames and what seems to be optically perfect glass. I like them better than Ray Bans, if only because I dropped a scuba tank on a pair and they survived with nary a scratch.

I also like Persols, though they're part of the Luxottica behemoth.


----------



## KeithR (Sep 5, 2006)

Big fan of Maui Jims.


----------



## LD111134 (Dec 21, 2007)

KeithR said:


> Big fan of Maui Jims.


+1, Keith. I have had several pair of Maui Jims. I used to have glass (non-prescription) lenses but I lost a couple of pairs so I switched to less expensive plastic lenses (and from a wire-rim style to a more narrow sports-style). I've been happy with both glass and plastic lens models and I am a heavy user - driving, skiing, etc.


----------



## gusarapo (May 22, 2005)

*Maui Jim*

I lost my Persol sunglasses and recently purchased a pair of Maui Jim Typhoon

https://www.backcountry.com/images/items/large/MAU/MAU0002/MAUTYTOR.jpg

Very happy with them, I find the optics to be slightly better than my old sunglasses.

Very hard to find shades without the large and gaudy brand on the sides


----------



## p.o.t.u.s (Feb 28, 2008)

The Other Andy said:


> Oliver Peoples makes some aviators that look classic, but have titanium frames and what seems to be optically perfect glass. I like them better than Ray Bans, if only because I dropped a scuba tank on a pair and they survived with nary a scratch.
> 
> I also like Persols, though they're part of the Luxottica behemoth.


Oliver Peoples are very nice. The victory model has gotten a lot of play in various movies...so it might be a bit too trendy for some, but I find it to be a VERY attractive pair of sunglasses.


----------



## BobbyR (Aug 9, 2008)

My personal favorites are Persol. The meflecto system on the arms makes for a very comfortable fit. 

The persol metals are great for RX but it's a pain to RX the plastic frames.


----------



## BobbyR (Aug 9, 2008)

Rossini said:


> hmmm.. I thought there'd be more takers for Maui Jim, Costa del Mar, even Kaenon or Rudy Project. Aren't there any artisan brands revered for sunglasses? Disappointing to see Ray Ban and Oakley cited so often. I like Persol but what about something new and fresh?


I own a pair of Kaenon Variant. Well made and solid as a rock. If you've owned a pair of rimless sunglasses, you know most of them start coming loose after a few months of wear (oakley Why for example) I've had my Variants for 3 years now. They have been sat on, played with and dropped numourous times by my kids right on the lenses. They have barely a scratch and still look great.

If you don't mind paying a premium you can go Chrome Hearts. Many of the styles are a little too "rocker" for my taste but I do like RED model. Very nice looking aviator style with tons of detailed metal work.


----------



## johnm (Jul 12, 2005)

Polarized is a must for me, if nothing else just to eliminate the glare of the dash in the windshield while driving. I still haven't been able to bring myself to spend too much money for non-script sunglasses. The prices charged for plano glass is unbelievable. I look for UV protection, polarization, a frame and lens that works with my face and lenses that are distortion free. Buy a few pair and leave them everywhere


----------



## Pipps (Dec 20, 2005)

In ther eternal words of many great internat fora giants before me...

*Photo or STFU!*

:aportnoy:

PS: Thank you! (eeek!)


----------



## pichao (Apr 13, 2008)

Mr. Pipps said:


> In ther eternal words of many great internat fora giants before me...
> 
> *Photo or STFU!*
> 
> ...


STFU?????


----------



## gordgekko (Nov 12, 2004)

ZX758 said:


> I was wondering if anyone has comments on Persol's. I am thinking about getting a pair.


I know the popular opinion around here is that Luxottica-era Persols have declined some but I think they're still pretty good sunglasses. I have the 2244S and I love them.


----------



## BobbyR (Aug 9, 2008)

gordgekko said:


> I know the popular opinion around here is that Luxottica-era Persols have declined some but I think they're still pretty good sunglasses. I have the 2244S and I love them.


I agree. The original persol frames were very well made. That said - the testing process and quality control at Luxottica is still top notch for the designer lines.

You can always go to www.*vintage*-sunglasses-shop.com for the originals if you want new old stock.

It's been over a year since Luxottica acquired Oakley Inc. which includes Oliver Peoples, Paul Smith, and Mosley Tribes. I haven't heard any complaints in the decline of quality with these top brands now that they are luxottica owned.


----------



## StrayanPom (Aug 15, 2008)

Franko said:


> I don't care for 'designer' brand names, all too often dubious value and probably not much cop, if you are prepared to buy quality then you are entitled to have something that can really do the job.
> 
> I strongly recommend polarised prescription lenses if you need glasses for reading or any other reason for that matter, the ability to read the newspaper/book on the beach and not be half - blinded by the glare from the paper is more than nice, Polaroid lenses also enable you to see into the water more, they are ideal for driving, especially after rain, when the reflection and glare from sun on asphalt is considerable.
> 
> ...


Great post, Franko.

I wear my shades almost every day: Serengeti, but have prevously had RB's, and Maui Jim's, as well as some nice optician's brand that looked good on me. Whether prescription or not, designer or optician's own brand, I ALWAYS get polarised.

I also sometimes wear polarised shades when driving in the rain. Might sound strange, but the driving pair I have are only lightly tinted, and the polarisation really helps see through heavy spray. Except at night of course :icon_smile:


----------



## RTW (Jan 7, 2006)

Randolph Engineering makes some nice aviator-style sunglasses that are also reasonably priced.


----------



## Picolino (Jul 10, 2008)

As much as I dislike most of the oakley styles these days, It is really hard to beat their warranty. If the frame breaks, they will send you a new pair.


----------



## Jim In Sunny So Calif (May 13, 2006)

I wear prescription glasses in both regular glasses and sun glasses and think polarized is well worth the additional charge for the reduction of glare.

Cheers, Jim.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

I will agree that Raybans are the classics, but personally I would look silly in them. I too like the Persols with the Tortouise frames for some good styling. However, they don't fit me well but I found a pair similar in Oakleys. I find that Oakleys do fit me best and are the most comfortable for me personally. Fit is important because if they aren't comfortable you will be uncomfortable while wearing them. As to the polarized issue, I never owned a pair and when I did I honestly can't understand how I ever lived without them. Get polarized and you won't regret them.


----------



## ChaosCow (Jul 1, 2008)

I would highly recommend you look into Persol. They have a lot of extremely classic fits, especially in tortoise. Check out the 649; those are some awesome glasses.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

pichao said:


> STFU?????


Internet shorthand for "shut the **** up."

I like my aviators. Simple. Classic. Fit me well.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

RTW said:


> Randolph Engineering makes some nice aviator-style sunglasses that are also reasonably priced.


+1. Great choice. The USAF got me hooked on these quite a number of years ago (corrective eyeglasses and sunglasses). Although, a bit of variety has crept into the (sunglasses) mix, for me, these days. Ray-Ban Aviators, Oakley Half-Jackets for jogging, and most recently, Ray-Ban Wayfarers in Tortoise frames. After wearing Randolf aviator frames for 23 years (for my corrective lenses) I've been considering having a pair of the Wayfarer Tortise frames outfitted with clear corrective lenses but, the wife is fearful she might lose me in the crowd at the mall(!). Any thoughts on such a look?


----------



## kentucky gentleman in m (Oct 15, 2008)

*Any opinions?*

As its only my third post, I am still not quite sure of the protocol and think that my post in the "Trad" forum would likely better be directed here. Nevertheless, I was wondering if I could get some input from you gentleman on some new frames I found interesting.

That said, what do you gents think of the following:

Trad? Acceptable? Unsuitable?

Do keep in mind I am 24 years old and don't want to be mistaken for any sort or emo/punk/hipster (my mother would not allow me through the gate). While my attire and overall attitude towards life would certainly suggest otherwise, you have to be careful in South Florida.

Much obliged,

mm


----------



## Cezanne (Oct 3, 2008)

I have a pair of polarized Ray Ban Wayfarers in black. They're great sunglasses, and I got them at a pretty decent price on ebay I think. I blame the purchase on Quentin Tarantino's "Reservoir Dogs"...

The essence of _cool_, no? 
(Note However, Mr. Orange and Mr. Brown- 3rd and 4th from left, wore Ray Ban Clubmaster and Balorama respectively- but they aren't leading the way now are they?)

I love when directors inject a little fashion into their films. Wes Anderson is good for that too.

I'd also suggest that you pay the extra for a polarized model if at all possible. You'll be thankful on those days you end up driving into the sun.

And while on the topic of sunglasses, I'll link to that thread I posted a couple weeks ago. I'm still curious about those frames, or anything very similar. Assistance appreciated... 
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=87007&highlight=zissou

*EDIT:* And Kentucky, I don't see how you could go wrong with those- nice classic shape and colour, with just enough subtle differences to set it apart from the Wayfarers. And nice price I think? Cool.


----------



## ImageIsCofidence (May 20, 2008)

misterdonuts said:


> I think this is a matter of taste as well as the shape of your face and the tone of your skin and hair.


How would I find out what suits my face? I know I'm 'oval'. I am 'muted'. Not a summer, spring, winter, autumn. I have traces of sumer and spring being a blonde (more of a brownish blonde now) with blue eyes. I think a complexion like Bradd Pitt (not as handsome though.)


----------



## ImageIsCofidence (May 20, 2008)

What kind of models are similar to those worn by those guys in black SUVs driving the potential canidates for presidency in America?

And, from what I read, would you consider Aviator glasses to be an all-purpose frame?


----------



## JAGMAJ (Feb 10, 2005)

I don't generally like the newer Oakley styles, but I wear a pair of Oakley Fives 2.0 (Standard Issue). The Standard Issue version made for the military has the "O" on the side greyed out and the word "Oakley" is missing from the nose. I have a narrow face, so they fit me well, and I think they look kind of like an updated version of Wayfarers (which I wore in college). The Fives 3.0, on the other hand, are way too boxy for my taste and most of the newer styles are too sporty or trendy for everyday wear.

https://oakley.com/pd/1224/2491


----------



## JAGMAJ (Feb 10, 2005)

ImageIsCofidence said:


> What kind of models are similar to those worn by those guys in black SUVs driving the potential canidates for presidency in America?


Oakleys, Gargoyles, and Wiley X are popular with military, law enforcement, and security types. Mainly because the lenses are impact resistant and optically accurate, which is important for shooting.


----------



## blitz (Nov 25, 2008)

*these are good*

I guess i'm a little late to this one but being sort of a sunglass geek... check out this new brand i found recenty. they're alot like Persol, like them they have glass lenses but also a really cool hinge that clicks open and shut. They're by far the best fitting glasses i've had.

I got them at a store in SF called Spectacles for Humans.


----------



## maestrom (Nov 29, 2008)

JAGMAJ said:


> Oakleys, Gargoyles, and Wiley X are popular with military, law enforcement, and security types. Mainly because the lenses are impact resistant and optically accurate, which is important for shooting.


They are also some of the most hideous sunglasses I have seen. These should only be worn by people who carry a gun on a regular basis.


----------



## blitz (Nov 25, 2008)

LOL. I think Oakley's come standard issue with the cop uniform these days.


----------

